# Least obtrusive overflow?



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm setting up a tank that is going to be filtered through a sealed sump. The only thing I can't decide on is how to handle the overflow. I want something that is going to be very clean looking and won't take away from the aesthetics of the tank, but it also needs to be quiet and not require excessive maintenance.

Any ideas?

Edit:
I just wanted to add that the idea I am currently toying with is an external coast to coast overflow(as in attached to the exterior of the tank. This would be ideal, but I am worried that you would be able to see the plumbing from inside the tank. Thoughts?


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Black sign vinyl on the back and thin sheet of black plastic as required to mask random bits. 

Jim


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Do you mean inside the tank?


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

Black sign vinyl on the outside of the back will hide anything behind it. A bit of black plastic on the coast to coast will hide anything behind it. Or you could use grey glass on the front face of the coast to coast.

Jim


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Wouldn't you still see inside the overflow, or at least see where the overflow is siliconed to the glass?

I suppose if I wanted to do a black background I could just use black silicone to attach the overflow to the outside of the tank then paint the glass black.

I was kind of hoping for a white background though. Maybe the clear silicone wouldn't show up too bad next to white paint.


----------



## TLe041 (Mar 20, 2010)

Wouldn't a clear glass or clear plastic overflow be the least visible, especially for rimless tanks? I know that's what ADA uses for their tanks with built-in overflows.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

go to reef central and look up the beananimal drain.

Its just a throttled durso, but they work great, been using them for 10+ years.


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

TLe041 said:


> Wouldn't a clear glass or clear plastic overflow be the least visible, especially for rimless tanks? I know that's what ADA uses for their tanks with built-in overflows.


It's an in-wall tank. So the only concern I have is being able to see it from inside the tank.

Thanks TAB, I'll look that up.


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

TAB, that is actually the system I was planning on putting in the coast to coast. I didn't realize that's what it was called. I used to use it on my African cichlid tank before I tore it down. Great system.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

no, not the coast to coast aspect, but the throttled duros pipes. where you put a valve on the overflow to slow the water down. you also need to have another pipe for a emergency drain, but I'd recomend that anyways.


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

I read all seven zillion pages of the RC BaA SFOS thread. Saw some interesting variants. I like the concept. If I was to do it I'd seriously consider lowering most of the length of the back wall and making that the weir and using a external box. There are several YouTube videos of various implementations.

Jim


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

TAB said:


> no, not the coast to coast aspect, but the throttled duros pipes. where you put a valve on the overflow to slow the water down. you also need to have another pipe for a emergency drain, but I'd recomend that anyways.


I know, I'm saying that this is what I was planning on putting in the coast to coast.


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Jim Miller said:


> I read all seven zillion pages of the RC BaA SFOS thread. Saw some interesting variants. I like the concept. If I was to do it I'd seriously consider lowering most of the length of the back wall and making that the weir and using a external box. There are several YouTube videos of various implementations.
> 
> Jim


I'm not sure what thread you are referring to, but what you are describing sounds like what I mentioned earlier about the external coast to coast.


----------



## makutaku (Jun 8, 2005)

I have exactly the same question so I am curious what did you end up doing ?


----------

